

World’s 1st Wireless Molecular Network Uses Alcohol To Send Text Messages - davidsmith8900
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/173253-worlds-first-wireless-molecular-network-uses-rubbing-alcohol-to-send-text-messages

======
ColinWright
Other submissions of this story, although none have any discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945800)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943036)
(laptopmag.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942179)
(sciencedaily.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939145)
(plosone.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939133)
(scienceagogo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935903)
(arstechnica.com)

